# Blizzard stellt das komplette Buff-System von WoW auf den Kopf. Was haltet Ihr von den Veränderungen?



## Flauwy (1. September 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von den Veränderungen am Buff-System in WoW haltet. Eine ausführliche Beschreibung der Veränderungen findet Ihr in unserer *Beta-Buffologie*.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Faimith (1. September 2008)

Hmm

Ich weiss net so recht ^^

Bräuchte vielmehr Antwortmöglichkeiten...

Naja, ich finds irgendwie ok ^^ aber irgendwie auch nicht xD...

Naja^^ mal gucken wies wird^^

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ui.. first  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## airace (1. September 2008)

mhhh.... ich weis nicht was ich dazu sagen soll ich will es mal so ausdrücken.....WWWWWWAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHH.... ich glaube ihr wisst alle was gemeint ist oder xD


----------



## Shany (1. September 2008)

Ich glaube wenn man das mit den vergelterpaladinin aus der ersten frage raus gelassen hätte, gäbs da mehr antworten xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das mein ich ernst


----------



## Fire_Frog (1. September 2008)

mir als PvPler bringt das ja nicht so viel, von daher ist es mir relativ egal^^


----------



## Mofeist (1. September 2008)

kann mich für keine antwort entscheiden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (1. September 2008)

Was Blizzard damit bezweckt finde ich gut den mehr Vielfalt in Gruppen fände ich super. Doch ob die Änderung das wirklich bewirkt bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich warte nicht mehr ab sondern erfreue mich ab dem 18. September an Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zertasaa (1. September 2008)

Einerseits finde ich es Gut, anderseits wird es halt so ausfallen das Schwächere Klassen lieber ausgelassen werden in einem Raid. Magier werden nur noch zum Buffen vor die Ini bestellt da sie ja eh kein dmg mehr machen werden usw.


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2008)

eigentlich müsste ich für 3. und 5. stimmen xd^^^lvl zurzeit nurnoch twinks hoch oder mach eben pvp odeer zocke iregnd was anderes ,werd mir dämnechst mal wieder wc3 holn^^


----------



## Fochi (1. September 2008)

Also um ehrlich zu sein, mich hat es nicht überzeugt ich denke Blizzard versaut sich damit ein bisschen das gute alte Raid-Feeling,
bei dem man noch genau aussuchen musste ob der S-Priester in die oder die gruppe kam wenn man nur einen dabei hatte,
nunja,
hoffen wir doch das beste und das es eine gute Änderung ist 

(Zwischenfrage: werden Off Krieger nun eigentlich Arbeitslos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg

Fochi

Ps.: Rechtschreibfehler kommen weil ich grade am Laptop sitz :>


----------



## Baldoran (1. September 2008)

also um ehrlich zu sein...
ist mir völlig egal !
am 18. september kommt nämlich Warhammer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. September 2008)

Prima, weniger Klassen für Auren und Totems benötigt.. bleibt mehr Platz für Hexer *fg*


----------



## m0rg0th (1. September 2008)

In erster Linie finde ich's toll, weil es so mehr Klassenvielfalt gibt. Andererseits fange ich eh bald mit WAR an und weiss nicht, ob ich dann wieder mal WoW spielen werde. Mal sehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ansich find ichs toll
nimmer 5 schamis + 5 priester^^

aber etwas negatives hat es .. warlocks machen kein shadowdmg mehr .. alles ist auf fire nun .. nunja wenn durch glyphe irgendwann green fire kommt isses mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (1. September 2008)

Naja, Hauptziel von dieser Änderrungen ist, dass Raidplätzte flexibler vergeben werden können. In der Heilung und im Schaden werden die Klassen weiter angeglichen, sodass eine Gilde schneller einen Raid voll bekommt. Wer kennt es nicht, dass man nen Encounter nicht machen kann, weil *insert any class* fehlt.


----------



## Xondor (1. September 2008)

Es fehlt die Antwort:

Alles wird angeglichen und die Einzigartigkeiten der klassen werden entfert.

Bald gibts keine versch. Rüstungsarten mehr. Juhuu........


----------



## Nakuta (1. September 2008)

Sorry,dass ich das jetzt so ausdrücke,aber die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind dezent gesagt mist.
Es ensteht eben *keine* Klassenvielfalt und Einzigartigkeit,wenn z.B. die Manabatterie-Buffs alle gleich werden.
Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit ist auch mist. Es interessiert auch Pvpler, sie sind auch davon betroffen...und Gruppen-Instanzen=Pve...und die dürfte das wohl interessieren.

Ich hätte mir mehr Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema gewünscht.


----------



## STL (1. September 2008)

Das neue System ist eine sehr gute Sache! Ich erhoffe mir dadurch eine höhere Vielfalt an Speccungen im Raid, da eigentlich jede Skillung irgendeinen Nutzen für den Raid hat. Auch Skillungen, die wenig beliebt sind wie zB der Treffsicherheitsjäger (Marksman), der durch seine Aura bisher, wenn er überhaupt mitgenommen wurde, nur 4 Mitspieler beglücken konnte, wirkt nun seine Aura auf den gesamten Raid und unterstützt somit alle, die den Angriffskraftbuff gebrauchen können. Die Auren der Paladine, besonders die Resistenzauren, werden sicherlich sehr hilfreich und die Totems, besonders ein bestimmtes Totem, wird einem gewissen Gnom das Raidleben erleichtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard geht mit diesem Buffsystem genau in die richtige Richung! Bravo!

MfG STL


----------



## Fast Jack (1. September 2008)

Zertasaa schrieb:


> Einerseits finde ich es Gut, anderseits wird es halt so ausfallen das Schwächere Klassen lieber ausgelassen werden in einem Raid. *Magier werden nur noch zum Buffen vor die Ini bestellt da sie ja eh kein dmg mehr machen werden usw.*



Wo haste den Müll denn gelesen? Wir werden im DPS weiter Hochskalieren als in BC und sollen angeblich auf einer Höhe mit den anderen 3 Just-DPS-Klassen spielen. Je mehr Buffs im Raid sind desto mehr profitiert der Magier übrigens. Thema Buffleecher und so...


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (1. September 2008)

Also mit Wotlk kann ich theoretisch mit meinem Jäger aufhören... Schwächen aufdecken wird nicht mehr für die Gruppe nützlich sein..


Besten Dank Blizzard.


----------



## Dilan (1. September 2008)

Nunja selbst als WoW-Beta Veteran ( der nun schon einiges gesehen hat) bin ich mir noch imme richt sicher was man davon halten soll.

Einer seits wird das system an sich interessanter, anderer seit ist das für so einige der KLassen ein schlag ins Gesicht.

Momentan werden regen sich viele der Spieler wieder darüber auf, weil sie dadurch gezwungen werden ihre gewohnheiten um zu stellen. 

8015 setup ist erstmal nicht mehr und viele klassen die bisher ein schatten dasein fristen mussten ( Moonkin, Ele shami a.s.o) weil sie z.b kein CC bieten konnten, werden nun erst recht wichtig.

In ein Paar wochen Kräht wie nach jeder großen änderung kein Hahn mehr danach....

... und wie die Umfrage schon sagt... Wen juckts... WAR is coming.


----------



## stefan08 (1. September 2008)

Eig hätte ich sofort Genial genommen, aber das Vergelter darin stört mich^^(und warum hast keine schamanen erwähnt!!!!!!???) xD


----------



## Malehkith (1. September 2008)

Zu der Frage ob Offwarris überflüssig werden sag ich nur : Guck dir ma den neuen fury talent tree an  unter ww.mmo-champion.com und achte auf rampage , den dmg output etc....


----------



## Fochi (1. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> Zu der Frage ob Offwarris überflüssig werden sag ich nur : Guck dir ma den neuen fury talent tree an  unter ww.mmo-champion.com und achte auf rampage , den dmg output etc....



Hui, sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay, Offwarris werde auf keinen Fall nutzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magarus (1. September 2008)

ich finde jetzt fehlt nur noch das ein hexenmeister alle 3 gs machen kann!
xD


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. September 2008)

Das neue System klingt gut, ich bin gespannt wie es dann in der Praxis umsetzbar ist.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Hadez6666 (1. September 2008)

Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder aufs Selbe hinaus: Erst Heulen alle dann Lernen Sie das System kennen die neuen kennen es garnet anders die Alten gewöhnen sich dran und spätestens nach 2 Monaten kommen nur noch sporadisch Threads zu dem Thema und wenn es nach 2 Jahren wieder geändert wird kommen wieder 3000000 Heulthreads . Also ist es ziemlich egal.

Wir werden uns schon daran gewöhnen ich hoffe blos das was mit der Anzeige passiert nicht das 200 Buffs oben sind von denen nur 5 einen Effekt erzielen.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (1. September 2008)

hi,
erstmal cool blizzard überarbeitet alles, dass bringt endlich mal neuen wind in das spiel bin schon gespannt wie es dann am ende aussieht. Wenn es so wird wie ich gehört hab das es wird, wird es richtig gut. 

So gesehn da ich nur ein mage sprich dd spiel kanns ja für mich nur vorteile geben also bis die tage

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Koelschy (1. September 2008)

Generell finde ich es gut, dass es weniger Raidstacking geben wird.

Allerdings würde es nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Dinge der Fall sein, dass bei ambitionierten Raids evt kein einziger Schattenpriester, die Klasse, die ich aus Überzeugung auch spiele, mehr mitgenommen werden wird.
Da Eulen bzw. Vergelter den besseren Zusatzsupport zu den Fähigkeiten, die sie sich mit den Schattenpriestern teilen, bieten und auch das höhere Schadenspotenzial haben, werden sie wohl dem Priester vorgezogen.
Letzteres betrifft v.a. die Skalierung des Schadens mit besseren Equip.

Aber ist ja noch Beta, also warten wir mal ab, hoffentlich ändert sich da noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (1. September 2008)

Ich finde die änderung toll. So können Klassen wie der Schurke oder andere DDler wieder Platz in Raidgruppen finden wie zB. in einer 10Mann Random Gruppe und vielleicht wird ein bisschen weniger auf das Equip geachtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulldemon (1. September 2008)

WAGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Xxate (1. September 2008)

Ich trete dem neuen system etwas skeptisch gegenüber. alle dd's können sich freuen, alle suopporter heulen und Hunter sind ein raid witz geworden, schwäche aufdecken weg unso... war ja nur größter meele buff ever : /

nagut andererseits sind die leute nicht mehr auf einer skillung angewiesen, reicht ja ein schattenpriester, vll 2, kenn das system ja nich so genau.

bin halt mal gespannt, nich bin ich aktiver pvp spieler, vll werd ich ja mit dem addon aufhören wenns mir net gefällt (zu WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHammer rüberschau)


----------



## leorc (1. September 2008)

Habe Punkt 1 gewählt, auch wenn ich noch nicht 100% überzeugt bin vom neuen Buffsystem, aber Retri Palas find ich einfach genial^^ sollen ruhig den ein oder anderen Shadow ablösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## CalvinMD (2. September 2008)

Kein bedarf mehr auf Schattenpreister mehr juhu die suche hört auf XD 
Naja mich interresierts eh ncihtmehr wirklich a ich warhammer anfangen werde

Aber sidoch mal was damit man net so eingeschränkt ist welche klasse man spielen wird kann oder mit welcher skillung man überhaupt mit darf


----------



## Borinor (2. September 2008)

> Xondor
> Beitrag Gestern, 15:48
> Beitrag #16
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Al_Capone (2. September 2008)

Wo kann man bitte abstimmen für * ES IST EINFACH SCHEIßE* ???


----------



## Néstron15 (2. September 2008)

Endlich ma was für eulen und vergelter

Ich spiele selber ne eule  darum freu ich mich drauf auf meinem server hab durft ich nich ma mit kara als eule was is das?

Und da ich nich ganz ohne epics darstehen wollte hab ich auf heal umgeskillt ,naja das warmein beitrag 


mfg 
eule 4-ever
und danke blizz

P.s wär nett vom buffed team wenn ihr diesen commi vor lest im buffed cast da ich ihn jede woche höre


----------



## Mäuserich (3. September 2008)

Ich finde das System definitv komsich...

Und Eulen und Vergelter haben doch jetzt auch schon ihren berechtigten Platz im Raid, wo sollte da der Bedarf weiter steigen?

Ausserdem sollte die Klassenvielfalt duch das System doch eher sinken, von jeder Buff-Art die stärkste Klasse (also ~5-7 "supporter") und der Rest buff-freie DDs...

Naja Blizz weiss schon was sie da machen (hoff ich)


----------



## Skully1991 (3. September 2008)

Sau klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed macht eine Umfrage und das Einzige das dabei raus kommt is : mimimi ich hätte gerne mehr Fragen. Ich bin der Meinung STL hat Recht... Das heißt zB wir Krieger müssen wenn wir einen Paladin dabei haben nicht mehr alle 2 Minuten den Schlachtruf buffen... Das verschafft einem doch sehr viel mehr Zeit um kämpfen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds klasse was Blizzard vor hat. Denn dann braucht man nicht mehr Jäger und Druiden fürn Krit buff sondern es reicht eine Klasse wenn die andere sich mal fürn Raid abgemeldet hat oder so.

Also fassen wir zusammen: Es ist praktischer!, Es bedeutet weniger Stress für Zb Offkrieger!, Und es erlaubt den bisher nicht so wichtigen Klassen im Raid auch mal gerne mitgenommen zu werden weil man ja wie gesagt theoretisch nur noch 2 SHamis für die Totems braucht ein Healer und nen Meele oder nen Ele. 

Mfg: Skullman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (3. September 2008)

Also gut finde ich schon das andere Klassen ihre chance bekommen, mehr buffs stimmt aber nur bedingt. Wenn z.B. sdM und der Schlachtruf nicht mehr stacken ist das z.B. ein echtes Minus


----------



## schnutzi (3. September 2008)

> Find ich toll: Mehr Klassenvielfalt in Schlachtzügen bringt allen mehr Buffs.



komm ich nicht mit klar. wo ist der sinn der klassenvielfalt wenn sie sich gegnseitig die raidbuffs streitig machen? wf totem und geskillte aura der vergeltung zb. ich hätte gerne wieder dass alte buffsystem zurück oder dass die buffs von zwei verschiedenen klassen wenigstens stacken würden.


----------



## anorianna (3. September 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Antwort:
> 
> Alles wird angeglichen und die Einzigartigkeiten der klassen werden entfert.
> 
> Bald gibts keine versch. Rüstungsarten mehr. Juhuu........



Meine Meinung! Sauerei, dieser ganze Angleich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2more (4. September 2008)

Dazu sag ich: "Wen interessiert&#8217;s? Am 18. September kommt Warhammer Online!"

Begründung: Ich finde WoW ist einfach nur Einheitsbrei, wo es immer mehr wurscht ist was man eigentlich spielt. Am Anfang war ja noch ein cooler Unterschied, das es nur bei der Horde den Schamanen und bei der Allianz den Paladin gab. Das brachte wenigstens etwas individualität in die Fraktionen. Heute haben alle das selbe... 
Bei Warhammer hat man zumindestens darauf geachtet, das sich die gleichwertigen Klassen der jeweiligen Fraktion auch unterschiedlich spielen (Die Pet-Klasse der Ordnung spielt sich anders als die Pet-Klasse der Zerstörung). 

PS: Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle vorhergegangenen Posts zu lesen. Also verzeiht, falls es dieses Argument schon gab.


----------



## Teysha (4. September 2008)

Hm... ich sehe auch manch Änderung eher skeptisch. 

Während die Veränderung vom Druiden mit seiner Baumform noch eine gute Idee ist, desto mehr wunder ich mich bei den Jägern. Die werden wirklich stark generft. 

Der Sinn des Systems sollte es doch sein, dass nicht nur alle Klassen gern genommen werden im Raid, sondern auch alle Skillungen. Da allerdings der Support der Klassen sehr ähneln...sehe ich das einfach in Zukunft nicht gegeben.

Mal ein Beispiel:
Überlebensjäger, Schattenpriester und Vergelterpaladine haben die Möglichkeit Mana wieder herzustellen. In Raids, die Effektiv spielen müssen/wollen, wird dann einfach danach entschieden, wer mehr Support bietet oder mehr DpS fährt. Der Paladin fährt momentan wohl gut DpS und mit der Aura ist der Support perfekt. Beim Jäger bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wo Überleben mal ein starker Baum war, ist es nun kaum noch so in Sachen Support. Ob die DpS reicht sei mal dahin gestellt. Spiele keine Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester haben auch nicht mehr so viel Support.. Gut.. 3% mehr Trefferchance.. Ob das ein Argument ist für die Raids? Das wird sich zeigen, welche Werte die neuen Gegenstände denn später haben. DpS kann ich natürlich auch nicht einschätzen.

Wo damals bestimmte Buffs/Procs sich gegenseitig unterstützten, behindern sie sich nun, durch die Prioritätensetzung der verschiedenen Buffs.

Ihr werdet nachvollziehen können, dass ich einfach sehr skeptisch bin, ob das der richtige Weg ist, den Blizzard da einschlägt. Mir bleibt keine Wahl als abzuwarten und das Add-On selber mal anzutesten. Wer weiss, vielleicht ändert sich auch noch mal alles bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Tey


----------

